# Bootcamp : problème de partitionnement sur FusionDrive



## AppleInside (3 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait 2 jours que j'écume les forums à la recherche d'aide sur mon problème, que je teste les solutions proposées, mais sans succès. Aussi je me permet d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet ici.

J'ai acheté d'occasion il y a quelques années mon mac. C'est un iMac 27" Late 2012 avec un fusion drive de 3 To tournant sur la dernière version de Sierra.
Il sort de réparation car le HDD du fusion drive m'avait lâché, j'ai donc un Fusion drive avec un HDD tout neuf, et le SSD de départ.
Ce week-end j'entreprends d'installer Windows 10 via Bootcamp, mais au cours du partitionnement (j'ai choisis alors 1To pour Windows), l'assistant Bootcamp reste figé et au bout de quelques heures je décide de forcer le redémarrage.
Au redémarrage l'assistant de disque ainsi que celui de bootcamp ne voient plus ce 1To. J'ai alors commencé mes recherches sur les forums.
Après démarrage en mode recovery et plusieurs SOS et repairdisk, j'ai retrouvé mes 3To sur mon Fusion Drive, mais il me reste des erreurs sur tous mes volumes "Incorrect size for logical volume", et j'ai l'erreur suivante dans l'assistant bootcamp "Votre disque n'a pu être partitionné".

Voici donc ou j'en suis, pourriez-vous m'aider pour la suite svp?
Un grand merci d'avance

Pour info voici les logs du terminal

```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 33626D57-3C85-4F9F-AEBD-467B31CE4B4F
    =========================================================
    Name:         test1
    Status:       Online
    Size:         3121237860352 B (3.1 TB)
    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume C4A4E74F-9031-4873-9A62-224B2245466B
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume C383729F-5832-457F-8C56-E7DA9B1CFE85
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     3000249008128 B (3.0 TB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 9FBBBD56-F217-47CB-B58C-CA8F8FC50225
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 9781DEB0-4BB1-42B1-BCA7-8DD674C1F42D
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          3115382505472 B (3.1 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               FusionDrive
            Volume Name:           FusionDrive
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage test1                   121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage test1                   3.0 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS FusionDrive            +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 9781DEB0-4BB1-42B1-BCA7-8DD674C1F42D
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## AppleInside (5 Septembre 2017)

J'ai fais une nouvelle sauvegarde de tous mes fichiers, pensez-vous qu'en re formatant le disque, les problèmes d'espace du volume seront résolus?
Y aurait-il une solution moins radicale?

Merci d'avance pour vos éclairages.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2017)

Salut *AppleInside
*
Après une tentative de repartitionnement impliquant un *CoreStorage* > le message :

```
The Logical Volume has an incorrect side
```
 désigne une erreur de taille *interne* au *Groupe de Volumes Logiques*.

Le *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* d'un Fusion Drive est un *Conteneur CoreStorage* qui :


*importe* 2 magasins de stockage physique dits "*Physical Volumes*" inscrits sur les 2 partitions principales du SSD & du HDD

*exporte* 1 disque virtuel dit "*Logical Volume*" qui est le miroir des 2 *Physical Volumes* (un système de fichiers *JHFS+* ancré sur le dev node du *Logical Volume* monte un volume standard sur cet espace-disque virtuel)

Une erreur de taille interne à un tel dispositif signifie que la taille du *Volume Logique* (disque virtuel miroir) est beaucoup plus petite que la somme des tailles des 2 magasins de stockage *Physical Volumes*. Quand je dis : « beaucoup plus petite » - voici comment cela doit être interprété -->


régulièrement la taille du *Logical Volume* est plus petite d'une centaine de Mo environ que la somme des tailles des *Physical Volumes* à partir desquels il est exporté

une erreur de taille désigne par contre une soustraction d'espace qui dépasse le *Go* et peut atteindre même *plusieurs Go* d'espace.
----------

Si j'applique ce schéma d'insterprétation à ton cas de figure (tu as eu l'amabilité de fournir les tableaux des partitions et du *CoreStorage* sur un plateau) > je note que -->


la somme des tailles des magasins de stockage physique *Physical Volumes* est : *121 Go* + *3 To* = *3,1 To*. Exactement *120988852224* bytes + *3000249008128* bytes = *3121237860352* bytes.

la taille du *Logical Volume* est : *3,1 To*. Exactement : *3115382505472* bytes.

Mesurée en *bytes* > la taille du *Logical Volume* est donc de *5855354880* bytes soit *5,45322 Go* plus petite que la somme des tailles des magasins de stockage *Physical Volumes*.

On a donc bien affaire à une erreur de taille interne de *5,4 Go* > erreur qui n'est pas lisible si on se réfère aux mesures raccourcies en *To* > mais qui ressort en se rapportant aux *bytes*.

----------

D'après mon expérience > une erreur de taille interne à un *CoreStorage* est dans la plupart des cas irréparable. Si tu as effectué des *repairDisk* sur les 2 disques physiques et un *repairVolume* sur le volume monté terminal du FusionDrive > sans qu'il y ait de modifications > alors c'est le cas.

Tu peux toujours passer (dans le «Terminal» de l'OS démarré : opération supportée en mode "*live*") la commande spécialisée :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeLV 9781DEB0-4BB1-42B1-BCA7-8DD674C1F42D 0b
```


qui appelle *diskutil* > avec la spécification *CoreStorage* > le verbe *resizeLV* (re-dimensionner le *Logical Volume*) > l'*UUID* de ce même *Logical Volume* > et la valeur de taille *0b* (= *0*_*b*yte > qui s'interprète ainsi : "_récupérer tout l'espace libre disponible sur les Physical Volumes sans en exempter aucun byte_")

=> tu vas bien voir si tu obtiens un message d'erreur ou si la commande est validée.


Si la commande était validée > il faudrait que tu repasses un *diskutil cs list* et que tu postes le tableau > afin qu'on puisse décompter en mesure de *bytes* les tailles respectives des 2  *Physical Volumes* vs le *Logical Volume* et vérifier si l'écart de *5,4 Go* a disparu.


Si la commande est rejetée (ou si elle passe sans changement des mesures en *bytes*) > alors sache qu'un *CoreStorage* avec une erreur de taille interne est fonctionnel > mais figé : il ne peut absolument pas être re-dimensionné en tant que tout (le *Conteneur* > le *Physical Volume* du HDD seul > la partition *disk1s2* du HDD seul > le *Logical Volume* > le système de fichiers *JHFS+* terminal : tout en synchronicité). Ce qui ne fait pas tes affaires > parce que tu veux rétrécir ton *CoreStorage* > afin de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* en queue de HDD.

=> dans ce dernier cas (comme mon long _laïus_ avait la fonction diplomatique de t'y préparer) > tu dois démarrer sur un Système externe indépendant > supprimer ton *Fusion Drive* > et le re-créer de neuf.


----------



## AppleInside (10 Septembre 2017)

Un GRAND merci macomaniac pour cette réponse très détaillée, j'avais pu voir tes réponses sur des sujets similaires, tu prends toujours du temps pour nous répondre, c'est vraiment très appréciable.

J'ai effectué ta dernière commande proposée, et j'ai bien une erreur "Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair". J'ai bien retenté l'opération de repairDisk et repairVolume via le terminal sur la partition Recovery, mais encore sans succès. 

Je me dirige donc vers un formatage, aussi j'aurai 2 dernières questions : quand tu dis "supprimer ton *Fusion Drive* > et le re-créer de neuf" est-ce bien un formatage/reinstallation "classique" dont il est question (passage par l'utilitaire de disque depuis une clef USB d'installation de Sierra), ou bien y a t-il d'autres actions précises à faire? Et enfin lorsque tout sera réinstallé, à part commencer directement par bootcamp, y a t-il des actions à faire (ou ne pas faire) pour ne pas reproduire d'erreur dans ce partitionnement bootcamp?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2017)

Salut *AppleInside
*
Hé non ! Ce n'est pas qu'un simple reformatage.

Un reformatage supprimerait simplement le *système de fichiers JHFS+* accoché tout en haut de la pile du *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive, sur la couche logique du *Logical Volume* (à un point d'ancrage appelé *dev node* : nœud d'appareil)  > pour en recréer un neuf accroché au point d'ancrage du la même couche du *Logical Volume*. Bref > tu ne ferais que reformater ton volume *FusionDrive* qui réside sur le disque virtuel du *Logical Volume*.

Sans toucher le *Logical Volume*. Lequel continuerait d'être *plus petit de 5,4 Go* que la somme des 2 magasins de stockage des* Physical Volumes*. Bref : tu ne pourrais toujours pas re-partitionner ton *CoreStorage* afin de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* à cause de cette erreur de taille interne conservée.

Ce qu'il te faut > c'est démarrer sur un volume indépendant (je te conseille un clone recelé dans le volume d'un DDE USB) > et *supprimer* ton *Fusion Drive* dans un premier temps (par une commande spécialisée) --> ce qui va libérer les 2 disques et les rendre à leur indépendance. Puis, dans un 2è temps, *recréer* un *Fusion Drive* neuf (par 2 commandes spécialisées) --> ce qui va reconstruire un *Conteneur CoreStorage* > important 2 magasins *Physical Volumes* inscrits sur les 2 partitions des disques > et exportant un *Logical Volume* congruent en taille avec ces *Physical Volumes* (et supportant un *système de fichiers JHFS+* montant un volume standard en haut de la pile). Cela fait > tu clones à rebours ton clone dans le volume neuf résidant sur le *Logical Volume*. [NB. Il y aura un probllème concernant la recréation de la *Recovery HD*].

L'«Utilitaire de Disque» est absolument incapable de gérer autant la suppression d'un Fusion Drive que sa reconstruction : tout doit passer nécessairement par le «Terminal». Je suis à ta disposition pour te passer les commandes _ad hoc_ quand tu en auras besoin.

----------

Dans l'immédiat > il faut que tu disposes d'un *DDE USB* > paramétré en *GUID* (disque) et *JHFS+*  (volume) pour permettre le boot > et dont le volume ait une taille suffisante pour recevoir l'ensemble des données du volume *FusionDrive* de ton Fusion Drive.

Pour mesurer la taille de ces données > démarré sur ce volume *FusionDrive* > passe la commande informative :

```
df -H /
```
 (mets le *H* en majuscule)


qui appelle l'utilitaire *df* (*d*isplay_*f*ree_space : afficher l'espace libre) > avec l'option *-H* (retourner des mesures *H*uman readable : humainement lisibles = en multiples du *byte*) > et la cible */* (point de montage du volume de l'OS démarré)

tu vas obtenir une double ligne affichant les intitulés des menus et en-dessous la mesure des espaces : total > occupé > libre pour le volume *FusionDrive*

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ce tableau ici (dans un fenêtre de code pour garder la mise en forme).


----------



## AppleInside (10 Septembre 2017)

Oui c'est bien ce que je pensais, quelle plaie ce Fusion Drive!

Alors voici le résultat de la commande :

```
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2   3.1T   1.0T   2.1T    34% 2088507 4292878772    0%   /
```

Autrement il faut savoir que j'ai fais une sauvegarde de toutes mes données personnelles sur un DDE, qui est maintenant plein (1To). j'ai un autre disque externe de 500Go que je peux utiliser, mais il ne me permettra pas à priori de faire un clone de mon disque actuel de 1To.

Merci encore pour ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2017)

Tu as *1 To* de données.

Sur ton DDE de *1 To* également  --> en quoi consiste ta sauvegarde : clone de tes données avec l'OS = sauvegarde démarrable ? - ou copie de ton dossier de compte personnel seul ?


----------



## AppleInside (10 Septembre 2017)

Copie de dossiers seuls, sans système


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2017)

Ce qui serait possible est le procédé suivant :


attacher les 2 DDE en USB à l'_iMac _> les solidariser en mode Fusion Drive (procédé impliquant nécessairement l'effacement des données des 2 disques) > ce qui exportera un volume utile d'une taille de *1,5 To* appelé (supposons) *Clone*.

cloner (avec un logiciel comme «Carbon Copy Cloner» - démo gratuite un mois) les *1 To* de données du volume *FusionDrive* dans *Clone* (qui sera démarrable - l'OS ayant été cloné)

démarrer sur *Clone* > supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive interne  > ce qui va remonter un volume *FusionDrive* vide.

cloner à rebours le volume *Clone* dans *FusionDrive* (qui sera démarrable)

démarrer sur *FusionDrive* > télécharger un installateur du même OS que celui de *FusionDrive* et l'appliquer à ce volume : c'est le seul procédé permettant de créer une *Recovery HD* à sa place (en-dessous de la bande *CoreStorage* du HDD) lorsque le volume de l'OS dépend d'un Fusion Drive.

[Tu noteras que ce procédé amène à un moment donné la coexistence de 2 Fusion Drives : un externe et un interne. Distribution supportée logiciellement.]


----------



## AppleInside (10 Septembre 2017)

Je comprends la logique, mais ne serait-il pas plus simple de se passer de la phase de clonage? Déplacer mes fichiers perso sur un système "neutre" (vide de données personnelles) ne me pose pas de problème. Est-il possible de supprimer/recréer le Fusion Drive interne puis d'installer un système pour enfin replacer à la main mes fichiers persos?

Pour tout dire je n'ai jamais cloné de disque sur mac, et l'idée de faire cela sur 2 disque externe USB m'inquiete un peu vu les problèmes avec bootcamp que je viens d'avoir.

Maintenant si le clonage est le seul moyen, je suis tout ouïe


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2017)

Ce que je proposais > c'était pour t'éviter la peine de récupérer tes données à la main. Évidemment > une _clean install_ suivie d'une récupération manuelle est plus simple.

La question est : les applications tierces que tu as pu ajouter vont sauter avec le Fusion Drive. Est-ce que tu envisages aussi de les ré-installer à la main ? - sans compter qu'il te faudra aussi remettre les identifiants de licences >  et refaire tes réglages de préférences.


----------



## AppleInside (10 Septembre 2017)

Yep c pas un problème, je l'ai fait maintes fois, j'ai un fichier ou tout est rassemblé, no worries


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2017)

Tu pourrais télécharger un installateur de «Sierra» depuis l'AppSore > installer un OS «Sierra» dans un volume de ton DDE de 500 Go > copier l'installateur dans les Applications de ce volume > démarrer dessus > supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive > utiliser l'installateur des Applications du volume externe pour installer «Sierra» dans le volume du Fusion Drive.

Si ton DDE de 500 Go a déjà des données dans son volume > mais offre suffisamment d'espace libre > il est possible de re-partitionner non destructivement ce volume pour en créer un secondaire afin de faire l'opération décrite.

Qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## AppleInside (10 Septembre 2017)

OK donc je vais :

Installer Sierra sur mon DDE de 500Go (j'ai déjà une clef USB de prête avec l'installateur de Sierra)
Copier dans le dossier application de ce DDE l'installateur de Sierra (je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi à vrai dire)
Démarrer sur le DDE, et supprimer/recréer le fusion drive (là j'ai besoin de ton aide)
Installer Sierra sur le Fusion Drive fraichement recréé.
Je m'attèle dès que possible aux 2 premiers points, si je peux dès ce soir.

La suite des aventures au prochain épisode


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2017)

Si tu as une clé USB démarrable avec l'installateur de «Sierra» > inutile de t'embarrasser de complications !

Attache ta clé au Mac > démarre sur la clé et fais signe que tu es prêt : je te passe alors les commandes ad hoc.


----------



## AppleInside (10 Septembre 2017)

ok je suis prêt, et dispo pendant une heure environs 

Je dois aller me coucher, on peut remettre ça à demain soir ou une autre fois. Encore merci pour le cours particulier


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2017)

Hé ! je ne suis pas du soir mais du matin : je n'étais donc plus en ligne.

Si je t'avais proposé de créer un 2è volume sur ton DDE et d'y installer «Sierra» - c'est parce que, personnellement, j'aime mieux manœuvrer dans une vraie session de *macOS* que dans une *Recovery*. Mais si tu as une clé d'install > tu peux donc tout faire à partir d'elle.

Je peux donc te proposer ici un petit topo de la manœuvre d'ensemble - au cas où nous ne serions pas synchronisés.


*- a)* tu démarres sur ta clé d'install > tu vas à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menu Utilitaires > tu lances le «Terminal».

----------

*- b)* tu passes la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil cs list
```
 qui te remet sous les yeux le tableau d'ensemble du *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive. Dans le haut du tableau > tu avises à droite de la mention : *Logical Volume Group* l'*UUID* : *33626D57-3C85-4F9F-AEBD-467B31CE4B4F* --> tu le sélectionnes au pointeur et par *⌘C* tu le copies dans le presse-papier.

----------

*- c)* tu passes la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 33626D57-3C85-4F9F-AEBD-467B31CE4B4F
```
 (en respectant les espaces et en collant par *⌘V* l'*UUID* du presse-papier *33626D57-3C85-4F9F-AEBD-467B31CE4B4F* tout à la fin de la commande => le *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive va être supprimé > et les 2 disques (SSD & HDD) dé-solisarisés.

----------

*- d)* tu passes la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 qui te remet sous les yeux le tableau des disques actualisé. Tu t'aperçois que chacun des 2 disques (SSD & HDD) porte un volume nommé *Untitled*. Je vais supposer ici que le *disk0* = le SDD et le *disk1* = le HDD. Si c'était l'inverse > tu inverserais les n° dans mes commandes ci-dessous.

----------

*- e)* tu passes la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt jhfs+ SSD 100%
```
 (tu mets *disk1* si c'est le n° du SSD de *121 Go* dans le tableau - les n° de disques n'étant pas inamovibles, mais reflétant des rangs dans le processus d'attachement des disques au Système démarré - rangs susceptibles de varier d'un démarrage à un autre) --> ce qui efface / recrée la table de partition du SSD et remonte un volume intitulé *SSD*.

----------

*- f)* tu passes la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil partitionDisk disk1 gpt jhfs+ HDD 100%
```
 (tu mets *disk0* si c'est le n° du HDD de *3 To* dans le tableau) --> ce qui efface / recrée la table de partition du HDD et remonte un volume intitulé *HDD*.

----------

*- g)* tu passes la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG Fusion disk0s2 disk1s2
```
 --> ce qui crée un *Physical Volume* sur chacune des partitions principales des disques (SSD & HDD) : la *disk0s2* et la *disk1s2* > et génére un *Conteneur Logical Volume Group* qui les importe tous les 2 comme magasins de stockage physique.

----------

*- h)* À la fin de l'affichage de l'opération > tu vois inscrit dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» l'*UUID* de ce nouveau *Logical Volume Group*, du genre : *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* => tu le sélectionnes au pointeur et par *⌘C* tu le copies dans le presse-papier.

----------

*- i)* Tu passes la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ FusionDrive 100%
```
 (tu respectes bien les espaces libres et par *⌘V* tu colles l'*UUID* du presse-papier exactement à la place de mon *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* dans ce modèle de commande) --> ce qui crée une *Logical Volume Family* (instance intermédiaire de paramétrage) > un *Logical Volume* (disque virtuel miroir des 2 *Physical Volumes*) > un *système de fichiers JHFS+* ancré au *dev node* de ce *Logical Volume* > un volume standard monté sur cet espace virtuel sous l'intitulé de *FusionDrive* (ton choix d'origine).

----------​
=> si tu n'a obtenu nulle part de message d'erreur > tu disposes désormais d'un nouveau Fusion Drive complet et opérationnel  > remontant un volume terminal *FusionDrive*. Tu peux quitter le «Terminal» et si tu veux vérifier cet état des lieux dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque». Il ne te reste plus qu'à déclencher l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" à destination du volume *FusionDrive* et tu pourras à la fin paramétrer le Mac >  créer un compte d'utilisateur à ton nom > et ouvrir une session.

Tu pourras alors étrenner ton nouveau dispositif sans faute en récupérant tes données _a la mano_ et en ré-installant tes applications ; puis par un re-partitionnement créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* à l'aide de l'«Assistant BootCamp» > et installer «Windows» dans la foulée. Tout cela fait > tu peux poster ici les tableaux retournés par les 2 commandes : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 passées dans le «Terminal» de l'OS - histoire de confirmer l'état des lieux.


----------



## AppleInside (11 Septembre 2017)

Super, je m'attelle à la tache


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2017)

Si tu as un problème > tu n'as qu'à faire signe ici.


----------



## AppleInside (11 Septembre 2017)

Alors j'en suis au d)
Et j'ai une énorme liste de disque, cela va jusqu'à disk21...

Grave docteur? Ou je peux continuer?

Edit : du disque 6 au 21, ils sont tous très petits (de 524KB à 6.3MB) et ont tous untitled comme nom


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2017)

C'est normal qu'il y ait beaucoup de petits disques : ce sont des images-disques créées en RAM à la volée à l'occasion du démarrage sur l'OS auxiliaire de la clé > et dans le volume desquelles sont clonés des dossiers de cet OS.

Regarde tout en haut du tableau > les *disk0* et *disk1* (tailles *121 Go* et *3 To*)


----------



## AppleInside (11 Septembre 2017)

Ok, alors tout va bien donc, je vais continuer ta procédure. Oui j'ai bien vu le disk0 pour le SSD et le disk1 pour le hdd


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2017)

. (je poste ce . pour forcer l'affichage. Il y a un bogue à la charnière des pages)


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2017)

Et maintenant que je vois ton message > je reposte -->

Alors continue tranquillement en suivant les étapes.


----------



## AppleInside (11 Septembre 2017)

Ok tout à l'air bon, je suis en train d'installer Sierra sur mon nouveau Fusion Drive


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2017)

Ton Fusion Drive est donc fait.

Avec une clé (qui embarque les ressources d'installation) > installer «Sierra» est assez rapide.


----------



## AppleInside (11 Septembre 2017)

Voilà Sierra installé et .... partitionnement Bootcamp effectué avec succès ! Macomaniac tu es génial ! 

Windows est en train de s'installer, je mettrais mes données mac ensuite. 

Vraiment un grand merci à toi, je vois pas trop comment j'aurai pu me débrouiller seul avec ce problème de volume FusionDrive


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2017)

Pfuittt ! ça été rapide.

Tu m'avais posé cette question précédemment :


AppleInside a dit:


> lorsque tout sera réinstallé, à part commencer directement par bootcamp, y a t-il des actions à faire (ou ne pas faire) pour ne pas reproduire d'erreur dans ce partitionnement bootcamp?



Une erreur de taille interne à un *CoreStorage* provient la plupart du temps de la suppression d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* suivie d'une récupération ratée de son espace au *Conteneur* du *CoreStorage*.

L'«Assistant BootCamp» n'est jamais très à l'aise pour effectuer cette opération (suppression > récupération) lorsque le volume bénéficiaire dépend d'un système de stockage *CoreStorage*.

Je me demande donc si passer par le «Terminal» (il y a des commandes pour effectuer cette opération) ne serait pas plus sûr.

Mais tu es tranquille tant que tu ne supprimes pas ta partition *BOOTCAMP*. Si tu avais de nouveau un problème lié à cette opération > tu sais maintenant comment t'y prendre pour supprimer / recréer un Fusion Drive à partir d'une clé d'install. Mon petit tuto pourra toujours te resservir de guide > en adaptant simplement l'*UUID* du *Conteneur CoreStorage* à supprimer initialement.

Et puis le temps travaille pour toi > car l'OS «High Sierra» va bientôt être publié. Dans sa version *APFS* (qui est un nouveau système de stockage) > il est capable de convertir un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* en un Fusion Style *APFS*. Dans cette nouvelle configuration > les erreurs de taille interne à un *CoreStorage* n'auront plus lieu d'être.

Mais ne te presse pas quand même d'installer «High Sierra» (du moins dans sa version *APFS*) : c'est un chantier loin d'être encore finalisé.


----------



## AppleInside (23 Septembre 2017)

Oups désolé, je pensais avoir répondu à ton dernier message ! 

Donc oui je garde ce fil sous le coude pour tout nouveau désagrément avec Boot Camp, et je ne te remercierai jamais assez pour ton aide précieuse. 
Pour l'APFS, je ne m'y pencherai que lorsque j'aurai à nouveau un problème Boot Camp.

Aujourd'hui tout "roule", sauf un petit comportement étrange sur ma session Mac OS : la partition Boot Camp ne monte pas sur le bureau, mon Paragon NTFS (v14) m'indiquant que le disque ne peut être monté et qu'il est en veille prolongée. Mis à part le partage de fichier entre les 2 systèmes, cela ne me gêne pas outre mesure, alors je vais laisser ça comme ça .


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2017)

*AppleInside*

Je vois que tout marche à ta convenance.

Pour ce point particulier :


AppleInside a dit:


> la partition Boot Camp ne monte pas sur le bureau


(ce que d'aucuns considéreraient comme un avantage à rechercher)

☞ si tu passes pour toi-même une commande informative :

```
diskutil list
```


la partition *BOOTCAMP* de queue de HDD devrait avoir dans le tableau l'identifiant d'appareil *disk1s4* (si c'est autre chose > change l'identifiant dans la commande qui suit)

☞ tu peux alors tenter une commande :

```
diskutil mount disk1s4
```


qui commande le montage du volume *BOOTCAMP* sur la partition *disk1s4*

=> est-ce que le Finder affiche le volume monté ou est-ce que le montage du volume échoue ?


----------



## AppleInside (23 Septembre 2017)

Hello,

Le montage échoue :
Volume on disk1s4 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
If the volume is an APFS Volume, try the "diskutil apfs unlockVolume" verb


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2017)

Tu peux toujours tenter la commande de vérification du système de fichiers *NTFS* de la partition *BOOTCAMP* -->

```
sudo fsck_ufsd_NTFS -n /dev/disk1s4
```
 (en t'authentifiant à l'aveugle avec ton mot-de-passe de session admin et en revalidant - *sudo* oblige)


cette commande convoque l'utilitaire confidentiel *fsck_ufsd_NTFS* pour vérifier le système de fichiers *NTFS*-cible

=> tu n'as qu'à poster l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## AppleInside (24 Septembre 2017)

La commande ne semble pas fonctionner :


```
richard$ sudo fsck_ufsd_NTFS -n /dev/disk1s4
Password:
sudo: fsck_ufsd_NTFS: command not found
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2017)

J'ai l'utilitaire *fsck_ufsd_NTFS* dans le répertoire */sbin*. Et le répertoire */sbin* fait partie de ma variable d'environnement *$PATH* (en bref : je peux appeler directement cet utilitaire dans le «Terminal» sans avoir besoin de renseigner son chemin). Ce même répertoire ne fait peut-être pas partie de ton *$PATH*.

Passe la commande modifiée :

```
sudo /sbin/fsck_ufsd_NTFS -n /dev/disk1s4
```
 et dis ce qui se passe...


----------



## AppleInside (25 Septembre 2017)

Et voici le résultat, même combat...


```
iMac-de-Richard:~ richard$ sudo /sbin/fsck_ufsd_NTFS -n /dev/disk1s4
Password:
sudo: /sbin/fsck_ufsd_NTFS: command not found
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2017)

Quel est ton OS - déjà ?


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quel est ton OS - déjà ?


Le monsieur a dit dans son premier message...


AppleInside a dit:


> C'est un iMac 27" Late 2012 avec un fusion drive de 3 To tournant sur la dernière version de Sierra.


...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2017)

En ce qui me concerne > si je passe la commande loufoque :

```
ls /sbin/fsck_ufsd_NTFS &&say "J'ai trouvé le pot de confiture dans l'armoire de Mère-Grand"
```


l'utilitaire *ls* me retourne fidèlement l'affichage de :
	
	



```
/sbin/fsck_ufsd_NTFS
```
 (preuve que l'exécutable a bien été trouvé à l'adresse indiquée) > tandis que la voix de *Victoria* proclame : « *J'ai trouvé le pot de confiture dans l'armoire de Mère-Grand* »-







Las ! le malheureux *AppleInside* n'aura droit pour sa part qu'au retour d'échec muet :
	
	



```
ls: /sbin/fsck_ufsd_NTFSd: No such file or directory
```




=> Je vais jeter l'éponge.


----------

